
The Case Against Covid Tests for the Young and Healthy - mrfusion
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-case-against-covid-tests-for-the-young-and-healthy-11599151722
======
daly
Testing everyone, every day will isolate and eliminate any pockets of Covid.
Children should be tested before attending school. People should be tested
before going to work.

There are less-than-1-dollar tests coming which just require some spit,
probably called "lick-a-stick".

Keeping people like "young and healthy (how do you know?)" untested gives a
perfect place for Covid to spread.

Listen to This Week in Virology (TWIV)
[https://www.microbe.tv/twiv/](https://www.microbe.tv/twiv/)

